# 2Cool Fish Fry on Lake Livingston 11/19/2011



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Ok, we'll set the date for November 19th at my house in beautiful Onalaska. We've had the last two here and it seemed to work out well, plenty of room and cover in case it rains--wouldn't that be nice? We'll be filling in all the details as the date gets closer, but mark it on your calendar and keep the date open.
It's a great time to visit with fishing buddies and meet new ones; ever wonder what those people you talk to on line are really like? Come to the fish fry and find out. Learn new places to fish, new techniques and probably hear a bunch of fishing tales. We can show all our new scars from being hooked over the summer---well, not me of course because I'm so careful, but I know at least 3 people have new puncture wounds.
Great conversation and even greater eats. There's always too much food so bring you appetites.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

Im gonna try my best to make this one.I would really like to meet the people I talk to on here.:fish:


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Maybe this year is my year! I will be trying to make it with the family.
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The 19th it is, I'll see if Gator gar will make another batch of pickled white bass.


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

i should be able to make it


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

I'll be there.......Thanks Duke


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for the invite, I will be there unless some rock band calls.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

OK Duke you twisted my arm... I'll be there. Please make sure you install water at your boat dock, for those who choose to journey by watercraft.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

You can still come by boat but you'll have to beach it over by the creek and walk across the beach to my house. Either that or sit in your boat on the trailer while someone drives you over.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

this sounds like a fun deal!!!!! what may i bring that will help out????? i will bring my own drink........would really like to meet the folks of 2cool!!!!!!!!


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

We are planning to come. Hopefully we will make it to this one. I cannot wait.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

The 19th it is!


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

I would really like to attend your fish fry. What kind of side items or miscellanous items are needed?


----------



## kgobble (Aug 8, 2011)

I am putting this in my calendar, I hope to make it if possible. I have to represent the north lake bunch.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

For the people that have never attended one of these fish fry,you all have been missing "Great Food" and "Great People"...Every one needs to try to make it..It is nice to put a face to these screen names and make friends that you will never forget and very possible to get info. that will help you out when you are fishing..Looking forward to see ya'll there.....................


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

i am looking forward to it!!!!!


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Lunch with the sheriff*

Hey Duke

I'll be there god willing and the creek don't rise , o wait there is no creek .

Thanks
Terry:cheers:


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

We're looking forward to getting back together with the Great Folks on 2Cool....


----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

Count me in,, I'll be looking forward to it.


----------



## oilfish (Jan 23, 2010)

Duke, The Oilfish bunch will be there. Looking forward to meeting a bunch of 2 coolers.

Oilfish


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Looks like we've got a great bunch of folks coming together for this fish fry; lets see if we can make this the best and biggest gathering yet. I'm glad to see a bunch signing up that have not been before. If it weren't for the first fish fry I went to, I'd still be fishing off my dock or wandering around the lake aimlessly without a clue what to fish for, where, or how. (Or I would if I could get my boat out or had water under my dock).

I'm starting a list of who is coming and if you want to bring something, I'll make note of it. The only thing you should definitely bring is a lawn chair and your beverage. Other than that you don't have to bring anything; enough people will bring more than enough to eat; usually, too much.
I have some fish in the freezer but will probably need more.
Cooking oil, fish fry, the usual stuff, utensils, paper plates, cups etc and if you want to bring fries, hushpuppies, sides, deserts or whatever just let me know and I'll put you down for it.
Bottom line is, we'd rather you come without bringing anything than not come because you don't have anything to bring.
We usually start eating about 1:00 but we're flexible on anything.
I'll post directions later.

The more the merrier!!!!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Do we have many ceviche fans coming to the fish fry? If so I can make a batch.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

I wish I could make it, but that's the day of my daughter's birthday party. I don't think she cares if I'm there, but my wife is a different story.

BrandonH


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

slabnabbin said:


> Do we have many ceviche fans coming to the fish fry? If so I can make a batch.


Will it be made with crappie?


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> Will it be made with crappie?


I am all out of crappie unfortunately but could make some with trout.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Hey Slab---I'm not a fan of raw fish, but others may be. Besides, it's called a fish FRY for a reason!!!! lol


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm planning to come.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I saved up quite a few bags of neatly trimmed cat fish for megafish, but he is off working or some other waste of time, so I'll donate them to the cause and do some frying. Duke is your fire insurance updated?


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'll plan to come ,It would be a pleasure to meet alot of 2-coolers.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Count me in as well...


----------



## BubbaR56 (Feb 6, 2011)

We'd love to come and match faces with names-looking forward to it!:biggrin:


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Count me in Duke. You know I wouldn't miss one of these events! Not sure what I'll bring yet. I'll let you know.
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

My crew will be there.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Sorry....no SUNBEAM....no BANANA PUDDIN'


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> Sorry....no SUNBEAM....no BANANA PUDDIN'


That ain't right....


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Say it ain't so!!!!! Are you going to the Phillipines to bring me a present????


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> Sorry....no SUNBEAM....no BANANA PUDDIN'


No Bannana Pudding there goes the fish fry, you will be greatly missed.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

nuts!!!!! was looking forward to meeting you, sunbeam!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

My son, the engineer, has the lead role in a UT dinner theater production on the 19th.
The Filipino said I was going. So that is that.
I would rather be at the fish fry than driving to Austin. Heck, I would rather have a sharp stick in the eye than drive to Austin.
It is OK I still have fond memories of the last fry when it actually was on the lake shore.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

tell ya what, i will eat a piece of fish for you..........and let ya know how good it is!!!!!! lol lol lol


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

OK all you fish fry attendees; I'm back from 12 days in Reno where I went for a shuffleboard tournament and ready to continue putting this together. 
Now the question I have is do we want to have our usual fry with all the side dishes and deserts or do we want an old time fish fry with just fish,fries,hushpuppies and slaw? As usual, bring your own beverage and lawn chairs. I have several chairs but not enough for everyone. So far I have about 2 dozen people and their families signed up to attend and I hope many more will decide to make it.
These fish fries are the way many of us have first met other 2coolers and learned a lot about where and how to fish Lake Livingston.
Shad Slinger has volunteered to ramrod the cooking and will probably need a couple of helpers. I have some fish and he is also bringing some.
Next week, I will post directions. If you have questions, call me at 936-239-8500


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

how'd you do in the tournament?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Not too good as far as my playing, only finished in the money once, but did split a calcutta and won a $700 set of weights in the raffle. Had a great time though; didn't spend as much as I thought I would after living in a casino for 11 nights!!! Now its back to the diet until the fish fry.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

welcome back duke!!!! glad ya had a good time and won a bit.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Duke, I'll bring what ever you need. Let me know...Grady


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*How are we doing*

Hey Duke

How are we doing as far as fish , let me know, i can bring trout if needed or if you just want some. i have plenty .

Thanks Terry:fish:


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I have inventory that Saturday but we may finish early. If so I will be up there. Sounds like you may need traffic control Duke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

No Sunbeam??????????????? Story telling just took a dive LOL


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

You're right, but with Shadslinger, Lone Eagle, and Matt there, I'm sure the stories won't be hard to find.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

im really looking forward to this..............


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Our chief chef has had to cancel due to business obligations, so we are looking for someone to step up and take over the fish frying lead.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a cooker so I will do some of the cooking....Grady


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

*Sign up list*

OK, one more week until the fall fish fry. Let's start signing up for what we're bringing.
Everyone bring your own beverage of choice and lawn chair; I do have several chairs so don't go buy one just for this.
My neighbor has a BIG ice machine so we'll have plenty of that
We'll need the following:

fish fry mix
oil
ketchup
tarter sauce
fries
hushpuppies
cole slaw
plates--I should already have plenty of utensils
paper towells
you know, all the usual stuff

Looks like weather will be in the 70s and chance of showers but that won't bother us; it's all covered.
Hope to see more signing up--the more, the merrier


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> OK, one more week until the fall fish fry. Let's start signing up for what we're bringing.
> Everyone bring your own beverage of choice and lawn chair; I do have several chairs so don't go buy one just for this.
> My neighbor has a BIG ice machine so we'll have plenty of that
> We'll need the following:
> ...


Hey Duke, if you need to, go over to our house and get fish out of the freezer, plates, oil, paper towels, tables, chairs, cookers, propane, or whatever you need. It is doubtful I could come but Dad and I would love to contribute something.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Thanks Carol, I'll get the tables for sure.
For others that have extra fish in the freezer, we may need some; our main supply is supporting a benefit---thanks


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*duke's fish fry*

Hey Duke

I'LL bring some fish.

Terry


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Thanks Terry


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Lone Eagle called from Nebraska, he and Ruth will bring the fry mix.
Anyone wanna volunteer to bring fries? hushpuppies?


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Put me down for the fry's and hush puppy's. Do we have the cooking covered? Duke did you get my text?


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

hey y'all...i dont see any desert on the list......i can bring some butter cake, and an appetizer called "jalapeno squares.........they are a mild heat.....but good!!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Thanks Robert and Chuck, I'll put you down.
Robert I got your PM; got you and Whackmaster down for cooking; SS may help too if he doesn't get his boat out of the shop. I'm sure others will be willing to help too.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

OK, time for directions:
Address; 488 Laurel Cove W., Onalaska, Tx 77360
Phone: 936-239-8500
If you are coming from Huntsville, Point Blank area, take 190 east, when you get to Onalaska, turn left at the third red light onto FM 3459

If you are coming from Livingston, take 190 west, when you get to Onalaska, turn right at the first red light onto FM 3459.

Stay on 3459 about .7 miles until you see a sign that says Yaupon Cove and turn right there onto Yaupon Cove Dr. Follow that quite a ways as it twists and turns until it "Ys". Yaupon Cove goes right and Birch goes left--take Birch and stay on it until it "Ts" at Laurel Cove. Turn right onto Laurel Cove and its the first house on the right. Brown stilt house on the water (beach). 

If I have time Saturday morning, I'll put out the yellow ribbons again marking the route


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

i think i can find it...............


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

_Tatchely and I r planning to be there and were bringing apple pie_


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

ronniewelsh said:


> _Tatchely and I r planning to be there and were bringing apple pie_


And some ice cream please, vanilla!

I'm going to make it and I will bring some fresh white bass, cat fish, and striper.
I'll bring the oil to cook with and I will do some cooking, and a little bit of story telling, :brew:


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Fish, apple pie, ice cream and banana pudding but now stories? I waited till the last minute just to make sure and now I know I'm working. Duke, make a label with my handle and stick it on one of those post so I can be there in spirit. Taste a little of everything for me Loy.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I will spread my taste buds around for sure! One thing I have learned, is that there is great food at these shin-digs!

That reminds me, one time at band camp,...


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

shadslinger said:


> And some ice cream please, vanilla!
> 
> I'm going to make it and I will bring some fresh white bass, cat fish, and striper.
> I'll bring the oil to cook with and I will do some cooking, and a little bit of story telling, :brew:


 youve got it SS vanilla it is!:fish:


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

i have probably overlooked it, but what time will this be taking place??


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I would like to encourage everyone who has not attended the fish fry to do their best to come. Bring your spouse and your kids. It is always lots of fun, educational, and the fellowship can't be beat. This is a great opportunity to get to know the faces behind the screen names. Many of the folks I have met have become like family to me. I have fished in their boat and them in mine. Please don't miss the party because you have nothing to bring. There is always plenty of food The fryers usually get going around 11:00 or so and the party is in full swing by noon. (Duke, please correct this if necessary). Again, please try to make it because it might just change your life and make it richer!
As many of you know, I regret that I cannot attend because I am making final modifications to my home in preparation for my father (Ernie) coming to move in with me. He got pneumonia in September, was placed on life support and then had a stroke. He is doing well in his rehab and is expected to be discharged from rehab between Thanksgiving and Christmas. He will be fishing again before you know it and he hates to miss the fish fry but wishes you good times and fellowship.
RT


----------



## kgobble (Aug 8, 2011)

I mentioned in an earlier post I will be attending. I have a meeting (wedding planning) that morning so I will likely just pop by for an hour. 

Because I cannot commit 100% can i just kick in some cash to help with the event if I make it? I would hate to be signed up for beer and not show up.

I do look forward to meeting everyone.
Ken


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Yes, we should start gathering about 11:00 and eat whenever the food is cooked and put out. I picked up the tables from Ernie's yesterday and also raided his freezer for a few packages of fish---gee, I hope it wasn't his frozen cut bait!!!
See everyone tomorrow; should be a nice day--drive safe


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

See you and the others then. Thanks so much for making this happen !!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It's okay if it turns out to be cut bait Duke, I have been doing pretty good on big gasper gou, I'll bring plenty, lol!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Duke, is there an oppen lot close to your house? My kids want to bring a kickball.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

LX, there is a big lot in front of Duke's dock (formerly Lake Livingston). At least 2-3 acres.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Robert, yes there is, it's the POA parking lot for the boat ramp; I don't think anyone will be launching their boats though.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Since I can't be there, can someone please start posting pictures early? I want to feel like I am there. :help:


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Do you need a ride RT ?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Mattsfishin said:


> Do you need a ride RT ?


No, thanks Matt. I have contractors working at the house Saturday and Sunday and I have to be there. I hate to miss the fish fry but Ernie comes first. I'll miss you guys. Have a great time and eat some desserts for me!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Yellow markers are out so just follow them when you turn off of 3459 into the subdivision to my house. See you soon!!!!


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

Reel Time said:


> Since I can't be there, can someone please start posting pictures early? I want to feel like I am there. :help:


*me too,sounds like a great get together, the pics from last one were great. maybe one day we can make it,its a long drivefor us. everyone have a great time wishing we were there. :cheers:*


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

I forgot my camera, but it was a good time and great people...I am sure someone will post pic's...The fried fish was exceptionally good this year...

Thanks to Robert (lx22f/c) for helping me cook the fish and to make sure I didn't burn it because I was talking....Thanks to everyone else that brought side dishes and desserts ,they where delicious....


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

My wife and i had such a great time. Thanks to Duke for hosting and Robert and Grady {I hope I remember the names correctly** for their expertise in frying. The folks from 2cool are the greatest and these get together's are an awesome way to meet great people. I look forward to the next one. Thanks so much !!! Kevin


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Another excellent turn out for our fish fry. Big thanks and lots of green to Robert and Grady for all the cooking, and an excellent job they did. Thanks to everyone else for all the other goodies and to everyone for just being there. I caught the end of one of SS's tales and it sounded like a big one!!! Sorry if you couldn't be there, we especially missed Ernie and Carol and hope Ernie's recovery and rehab continues on a good track. I didn't get to take pictures so if anyone else did, please post them. We got to meet several new people, Andrew and his girlfriend Kaily (sp?) even came by boat.

Start making plans for the next one this spring--don't know when it'll be so just block off April---June. Probably right after the WB run at Riverside.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Really a good time Duke, it was good to see the whole gang again and mighty nice of you to host it at your great place!
And one time, at band camp,.....


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

a big ol' thanks to duke for hosting this event!!!! i had a great time and got to put faces to handles.....that was really great!!! i even figured out that "pet spoon" was a beautiful lady, not an ol' wrinkled fisherman!!!! lol lol again, thanks for inviting me, and i apologize for leaving early, but had some chores to finish at the homestead.....


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

chucktx said:


> i even figured out that "pet spoon" was a beautiful lady, not an ol' wrinkled fisherman!!!! lol lol


Thanks chucktx! I try to fly below the radar and keep 'em guessing! Glad to meet you. See you on the water!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

What a great time, Duke thanks for the use of your house. Met alot of good people and ate till i coudn't eat anymore then went back for seconds.I enjoyed cooking and helping out.Big thanks to grady for helping me, and big thanks to all two coolers for coming out. See ya on the water or next fish fry. Robert


----------

